# hpqtra08.exe and hpqste08.exe - How can I fix these?



## rapada

I get the following at shut down.. for some reason they delay shut down.. I didn't have them before and I'm not sure why it's happening.. and tips on how to fix these

hpqtra08.exe 
hpqste08.exe

TIA


----------



## Glaswegian

Both are Hewlett Packard related - for scanning/digital imaging

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/startups/hpqtra08.exe-9154.html
http://www.processlibrary.com/directory/files/hpqste08

Have you recently installed some HP software?


----------



## rapada

Glaswegian said:


> Both are Hewlett Packard related - for scanning/digital imaging
> 
> http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/startups/hpqtra08.exe-9154.html
> http://www.processlibrary.com/directory/files/hpqste08
> 
> Have you recently installed some HP software?


no I don't believe so.. It's happening on my laptop also. :4-dontkno


----------



## rapada

Should I down load the registry scan?


----------



## Glaswegian

Hi

Do you have anything HP on your system already? Is your laptop an HP brand?


----------



## rapada

Glaswegian said:


> Hi
> 
> Do you have anything HP on your system already? Is your laptop an HP brand?


My desk top is a hp brand.. and my laptop isn't.. the only thing that I have hp attached to that is my printer.. I'm doing that wireless for both computers .. not sure if that makes a difference

:4-dontkno 

I purchased that program.. it helped but for some reason it keeps coming back.


----------



## Glaswegian

Since these are not required at Start Up, we can fix them using HijackThis. Download it from here

http://www.greyknight17.com/spy/HijackThis.exe

then run a scan and look in the O4 entries for those 2 items - the files names should be listed. Once found, check against each entry and click Fix Checked.

Let me know if you have any problems with that.


----------



## rapada

Glaswegian said:


> Since these are not required at Start Up, we can fix them using HijackThis. Download it from here
> 
> http://www.greyknight17.com/spy/HijackThis.exe
> 
> then run a scan and look in the O4 entries for those 2 items - the files names should be listed. Once found, check against each entry and click Fix Checked.
> 
> Let me know if you have any problems with that.


That fixed it  Thankyou


----------

